# Flame moss and christmas moss growing conditions



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I am in the process and finding a piece of driftwood for my tank and would love to add mosses to it. maybe make it look like a bush in my tank. I couldnt seem to find growing conditions for these mosses. I am running a low light soil tank setup with no co2 just excel dosing. What is their ideal lighting, temperature and water conditions? Much help would be appreciated! One more question will they grow tied to rocks too?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

moss + water = growth. They don't really need any specific conditions other than staying wet. They will grow outside of the tank, up and into filters, on cement walls, as long as they are wet, they will grow. lol.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

oh you got me all excited now sir lol


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

they will grow, but with higher light and co2, they will grow faster


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I will be placing moss under my 2217 spray bar and the flow is VERY strong. how do they fair again fast moving water. As i can tell the one blyxa under my spraybar current is yellowing so its probably dieing while my other blyxa away from the spraybar flow are surviving (touchwood).


----------

